# Black And White Cruisers



## k9sheriff (Dec 15, 2003)

I,ve noticed that alot of departments are now returning to Black and white cruisers.Just out of curiosity I asked a local officer a few days ago as he was dropping off a safekeep what made their department decide to go back to this color scheme and he informed me that he was told that the Department of Homeland Security wants all Law enforcement to have Black and white patrol cruisers.I had heard this before, but this was the first from a police officer.Has anyone else heard this also?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

First time I heard that.... Hell we finally just phased out our old color scheme and are now all white.


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

k9sheriff said:


> I,ve noticed that alot of departments are now returning to Black and white cruisers.Just out of curiosity I asked a local officer a few days ago as he was dropping off a safekeep what made their department decide to go back to this color scheme and he informed me that he was told that the Department of Homeland Security wants all Law enforcement to have Black and white patrol cruisers.I had heard this before, but this was the first from a police officer.Has anyone else heard this also?


I think all departments should be dark blue uni's and black and whites....Just my opinion, i think when you have other agencies assisting you on mutual aid calls it is good to all look the same....


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Palm Beach County police chiefs have all agreed to change their cruiser colors back to black and white.


----------



## bburkie (Sep 6, 2002)

Our dept. changed,as well as many in my area, because people know they are looking at a cruiser when they see the old black and white color scheme. There was actually a study proving that the black and white is more noticed by the public as being a police cruiser. After the dept. or depts. that were the focus of the study changed from their older color scheme to black and white , citizens who complained that there weren't enough patrols in their neighborhoods asked if there was a reason for the police driving through the neighborhoods so often. The fact was that the patrols were never increased, the public just noticed the cruisers because they stuck out more than the older colors.


----------



## maracuja (Jun 30, 2006)

I heard about that rumor about the Dept. Of Homeland Security in trying to have all LE cruisers with the same paint scheme just in case something big happened, it would be easier for people to identify who the police were.


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

I don't think its because of DHS, since the former GSA Police ( now part of DHS) crusiers are white with blue markings.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

A couple of years ago didn't the feds push for the blue and white paint scheme? I was told by guys on my job that the individual departments that went to the blue and whites got some type of federal funding for the cars. Now it seems that everyone is going to the black and whites. All the new cars that we have ordered over the past 2-3 years are black and white but I do not believe we are getting any federal $$$$$$$$$


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Nemlec PDs had to switch over.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

kojack1 said:


> All the new cars that we have ordered over the past 2-3 years are black and white but I do not believe we are getting any federal $$$$$$$$$


I guess all the communities should be getting some money from the feds but Marlborough hasn't seen any, your dept hasn't seen any, I'm kinda scratching my head.


----------

